# Who leaves screen on while charging at home?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone leave the creen on while at home & having the ph plugged in charging if you know u will be checking it frequently, even if just checking it 2-3 x an hour? Vs repeatedlty waking the device when to check messages & etc.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have it set to leave screen on while charging....


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I leave mine on because I use it as my desk clock


----------

